

Hacking the President's DNA - guimarin
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2012/11/hacking-the-presidents-dna/309147/#

======
guimarin
This article puts a whole new spin on 'anti-virus'. It posits that open
sourcing 'important' genomes, those of presidents and others, would be the
best defense against any sort of synthetic biological attack, targeted
specifically at the individual, because the group is smarter than the
individual. And certainly a whole industry is better than just the secret
service in the case of the US President.

It seems inevitable to me that each of us will have organisms, bacteria, that
exist on our skin and in our bloodstream that make up a sort of personalized
and general 'anti-virus'. Coming most likely from the Cancer research of
today. The question for me becomes how quickly will we get to this point, and
how many will die before we reach it. If it's true that by 2020, you will be
able to replicate the Polio Virus for $3, I can only imagine what fringe
crazies will be able to do with better engineered viruses.

exponential growth as applied to industries adjacent to the tech industry is
really hard to grasp. I have a very difficult time seeing what the future will
be like 2-5 years from now, contrasted with 1999 when it was easier to see
what the world would be like by 2010. 100m iPads in 2.5 years is a perfect
example of this. The idea of not a tablet is now absurd in so many instances (
airline pilots, doctors, etc. )

